# Need help with "Code Word Canloan" by Wilfrid Smith



## RichardS (17 Jul 2008)

I'm looking for more info regarding Captain Smith, Lawson Mitchell.

Member "Old Sweat" wrote me in another topic that he was a Canloan officer and maybe some details of his service may be found in Code Word Canloan by Wilfrid Smith.

Perhaps someone has this book and can help me out?

Thank's in advance.


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Jul 2008)

The volume is available through abebooks.com

Code Word Canloan (ISBN: 1550021672)


----------

